# Locale ändern per uRL



## Bastie (3. Mai 2011)

tach,
also ich hab in meinem Spring Framework die folgenden Beans definiert:


```
<bean id="localeChangeInterceptor" class="org.springframework.web.servlet.i18n.LocaleChangeInterceptor">
        <property name="paramName" value="lang"/>
</bean>
<bean id="localeResolver" class="org.springframework.web.servlet.i18n.SessionLocaleResolver" />
```
und mehrere "Resources Bundles messages" z.B. messages_de_DE.properties und messages_en_US.properties
Wenn ich nun im Browser die Sprache ändere, dann klappt die Sprachumschaltung auch. Nun soll der Nutzer aber auch über einen Button die Sprache ändern können. Ich dachte nun es würde mit einer URL Endung ?lang=en_US funktionieren, leider ändert sich die Sprache dann aber nicht.
Hat irgendwer eine Idee - hab ich was übersehen??

danke schonmal und schönen Gruß


----------



## Luke_ (4. Mai 2011)

benutzt du JSF?
da könnteste locale im view-tag eintragen und somit festlegen welche sprache du bzw der user haben möchte.


----------



## Bastie (6. Mai 2011)

nee ich benutze jsp - eigentlich sollte es doch aber mit meiner config genauso funktionieren mit der variable in der url!?


----------



## maki (6. Mai 2011)

> ich benutze jsp


Dann ist es ja wohl keine Frage für "Allgemeine Java-Themen"
Bitte in Zukuunft darauf achten.

*verschoben*


----------



## Luke_ (10. Mai 2011)

mit ner lösung kann ich dir leider nicht dienen, aber vielleicht hilft dir der artikel weiter:
Server-side Java: Internationalize JSP-based Websites - JavaWorld


----------

